# Do drivers see when they get a tip and from which passenger ?



## ng4ever (Feb 16, 2016)

I was told a long while ago by a driver they don't but I didn't believe them because another driver told me they did see when someone tips them in the app.


----------



## 125928 (Oct 5, 2017)

With Lyft, a big green notification pops up, announces you have a tip and then the notification goes away.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

On Uber, at the end of the day, you can look at your trip history and ride receipts to see which rides tipped and which did not.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Here, a little blue notification with a number pops up next to your photo telling you that you have a notification (Uber). Most of the time that is notifying you of a tip.


----------



## krbjmpr (Mar 12, 2019)

... or a warning
... or a new inapplicable promotion
... or a new useless feature
... the list goes on and on and on and on like a country song.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Uber started giving a notification when a tip came in starting a few months ago. It actually now makes it easier than ever to see who tipped you.


----------



## JaredJ (Aug 7, 2015)

biggest complaint about Uber's rider app as a driver is how small and buried the tipping option is. I have no doubt many pax that just aren't good with tech get lost and give up when trying to tip.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Yes. we see how much & the ride that gave it.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Yeah. We know who tipped and who didn't. 
Check the trip history. The trip with the green correct mark means you got tip at that trip. For the pool, when you check detail transaction, you will see who tipped you.


----------

